# Thoughts on Liberatore in ME



## diegodog (May 8, 2013)

Hello All,

Looking fr anyone who has experience or feedback on the breeder LiberatoreK9 in Maine.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I personally don't but DO have experience with Munster Abbey in Minot, ME. HIGHLY recommend. Just got our second pup from them. The first is now 11 years old. Their website doesn't do them justice unfortunately. I would be happy to go into further detail if you are interested.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liberatore is on my short list, at the top. Send a PM to Debbieg (I think that's her user name). She trains with them. I believe Angie is a member on this board.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am also a friend of Debbieb , she has nothing but good things to say about Angie and her dogs.

I would love one of her dogs some day myself 

Depends also on what your looking for, and whether she would have something that would fit with your wants and want nots


----------



## diegodog (May 8, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far!


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

diegodog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking fr anyone who has experience or feedback on the breeder LiberatoreK9 in Maine.


From a brief view at their website, these are very high drive dogs. Is that what you are interested in?


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm also in the market. Sent Liberatore an email a few months ago. They replied in a few days to ask me if I have any experience with GSD. I wrote to them a pretty long email to ask them some questions and told them I never have a GSD before. Then, they just ignored all my questions and never (well so far) email me back.

I have had this breeder crossed from my list, period.



diegodog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking fr anyone who has experience or feedback on the breeder LiberatoreK9 in Maine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I inquired about them and got an email back fairly quickly. They are on my list as well.

I would send them a detailed email of what you are looking for, about your lifestyle, your experience with the breed, etc.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent breeder.....on very short list of breeders I would buy a dog sight unseen.


----------



## Erliang (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, I did. I introduced our family member, where we live, what we want, when we want to have a puppy, blah, blah, well, no response then.

Maybe you're close to them. So they have interest and time to deal with you. I live in Mass. They may think I just want to have fun with them...However, I'm not afraid of driving a few hours to get a right puppy. Anyway, I won't consider them.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I inquired about them and got an email back fairly quickly. They are on my list as well.
> 
> I would send them a detailed email of what you are looking for, about your lifestyle, your experience with the breed, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Excellent breeder.....on very short list of breeders I would buy a dog sight unseen.


That's all the recommendation I need.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I inquired about them and got an email back fairly quickly. They are on my list as well.


I have to contact her soon if I want a puppy next spring. Is there a better way to contact her than others? email? phone?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with Cliff. Ang is one of the few I'd buy a dog from sight unseen. 

Ang can be hard to get in touch with but she knows her stuff BIG TIME and breeds for overall workability. Ang stays working her dogs so therefore she isn't on the internet a lot. A better way of getting in touch with her is either via Facebook or even better, she posts a little more regularly on AlpineK9 forum.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had no contact with her other than her responding to a post in this forum.

Jax - I just emailed her. She responded quickly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll email her later. Maybe if my vacation permits I can make it up to Maine to meet some of her dogs. I think you need a vacation too! lol


----------



## ZoraWest (Apr 24, 2013)

*looking?*



Erliang said:


> I'm also in the market. Sent Liberatore an email a few months ago. They replied in a few days to ask me if I have any experience with GSD. I wrote to them a pretty long email to ask them some questions and told them I never have a GSD before. Then, they just ignored all my questions and never (well so far) email me back.
> 
> I have had this breeder crossed from my list, period.


If you are looking in Mass, I recently got a pup from Abby Kennels in Chelmsford. I know they don't currently have any puppies available (it is also where we do our training), but Kevin said he is planning a new litter soon. PM me if you want more specifics on my experience with them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just sayin....sometimes in the same vein that perspective buyers through phone or website can get a feeling that the breeder is not a good fit for them...a breeder can get a feeling that a buyer is not a good fit. Not saying this is case here with Liberatore....just trying to be fair.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Agree Cliff.

It is always possible that people "see" things in an email or "hear" things in a telephone conversation that would rule out potential homes. Also, many breeders get numerous emails and phone calls and responding to every single one of them would be difficult!


----------

